# Starting 75g CA Cichlid tank...need species advice for pair



## dlwn88 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey guys,

IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve been doing salt water tanks for awhile and became interested in cichlids not too long ago. I currently have a 75g thatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s currently cycling and IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m doing a lot of research on South American cichlids. I originally wanted to get an Oscar pair and realized once full grown a 75 is too small for two, but enough for one. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m been looking at all sorts of species but IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m still unsure which one I want to pick.

Basically IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m looking for a cichlid thatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s not insanely aggressive (I know some are less aggressive then others), one that could possibly get a long with other fish like silver dollars or tetras, one that isnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t shy and runs to the side of the tank when it comes to feeing time like Oscars. I was told that Ã¢â‚¬Å"Australoheros oblongumÃ¢â‚¬Å" were great but I was wondering if you had any other suggestions. Could I raise a pair some of the more common species like Jack DempsyÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s, Firemouth, Green Terrors, etc without one constantly trying to kill the other? If what IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m looking for is near non-existent then I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t mind having just a pair of cichlids and a bristlenose pleco in the 75g.

Any additional advice, ideas, etc, would be great. Thanks!


----------



## dlwn88 (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm just trying to find a kind that I can have as a pair that will be enjoyable without any major issues. Having it compatible other fish in there would be nice but it's not a big deal to me.


----------



## wlyons9856 (Sep 16, 2010)

I would say you could easily get away with a pair of Jack Dempseys in a 75 gallon, just provide a lot of shelter. If you introduce them both at a young age they should get along very well.


----------



## CentralCichlid75 (Jan 27, 2011)

I like Jack Dempseys and Green Terrors both a lot. They both grow to be a good size, have great color, and are fun to watch!

Like wlyons9856 said: If you introduce two juveniles of each - they should get a long fine!


----------



## dlwn88 (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah that's my plan regardless which kind I get, get them when they are just little juveniles and watch them grow. Would they be compatible with other fish in the tank, could I add anything else in the tank besides just a pair of Green Terrors?


----------



## wlyons9856 (Sep 16, 2010)

I have a 90 Gallon tank, I have a Jack Dempsey, a Green Terror and a Firemouth, so far there has been no problems. They are about 4 months old, when they grow their agression could as well. Only time will tell. In a 75 I personally would house a single pair and maybe a pleco and some gouramis or tetras and such. I don't think I would introduce another Cichlid, especially if you happen to get a breeding pair.


----------



## dlwn88 (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah, having different types of Cichlid's would be nice, but I want to do things right and not overstock or have fish getting attacked 24/7, so I don't mind just one pair. It would be nice to get a male/female pair from the LFS, but I'd imagine it's hard to tell when they are so small. If I can house a pair of Green Terrors, with a pleco and some tetras without any problems that would be ideal, that's exactly what I'm trying to pull off.

I was just looking up more info on the Green Terrors. I like how they get large but not past 1 foot. I'm looking for something that gets a decent size but not past the one foot range lol.


----------



## wlyons9856 (Sep 16, 2010)

You should be okay with a pair of GT's, getting a pair is the hard part.


----------



## dlwn88 (Feb 18, 2011)

Will I know early on if they are both males, such as them constantly fighting or something? How can I tell if I have two females, same thing? Also, any other good pairs for my situation besides JD's and GT's?

Btw thanks for your help wlyons9856, I'm feeling a lot better about this already. Don't want to screw this up or run into issues down the road.


----------



## dlwn88 (Feb 18, 2011)

Also, I'm currenrlt running a Marineland C-360 canister rated for a 100 gallon tank on the 75g. Will this be enough filtration for two GT's? I'd imagine so since I'm not over stocking like some African tanks but I want to make sure this is enough. Please don't tell me I need like 4 FX5's lol. I've read some articles that are all about taking filtration to the extreme deep end.


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

How about a pair of Severums? They are pretty easy going for cichlids and would be fine in with some cories or a BN pleco.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

To mention a completely different direction -- how about rainbow cichlids? They are not aggressive, have lots of personality, will be happy to breed for you, and you can have multiple pairs (maybe even a group) in a 75 gallon. I adore mine . . .

As to your question about filtering -- no, I don't personally think one C-360 is sufficient for a 75 gallon tank. If it were my 75, I'd add a Fluval 405 myself, both for the added filtration but also as a back-up to the C360 (which IME have an issue with leaking).

I'm big on overfiltering and doubling up. I run a 305 and 405 on a 45 gallon tank; and the same combo on my 58. The only tank with one filter (a 305) is my 40 gallon breeder . . .


----------



## FishFlake (Mar 7, 2010)

If you are still considering Firemouths, you might look at some of the other Thorichthys. They are not as common, but some can be found.

I'm a Rainbow fan too.


----------



## dlwn88 (Feb 18, 2011)

hollyfish2000 said:


> To mention a completely different direction -- how about rainbow cichlids? They are not aggressive, have lots of personality, will be happy to breed for you, and you can have multiple pairs (maybe even a group) in a 75 gallon. I adore mine . . .
> 
> As to your question about filtering -- no, I don't personally think one C-360 is sufficient for a 75 gallon tank. If it were my 75, I'd add a Fluval 405 myself, both for the added filtration but also as a back-up to the C360 (which IME have an issue with leaking).
> 
> I'm big on overfiltering and doubling up. I run a 305 and 405 on a 45 gallon tank; and the same combo on my 58. The only tank with one filter (a 305) is my 40 gallon breeder . . .


Yeah I've been starting to read about a lot of tank owners usually increase the filtration a lot more, sometimes even doubling, etc but from what I've read it's mainly people with overstocked tanks. If I had just two GT's a C-360 still wouldn't be enough? I originally figured by buying a canister rated for 100g for my 75 I was already ahead of the game. Do these companies exaggerate the gallon amount for their filters because if a 100g canister can't handle two fish in a 75g then that's messed up lol.

Thanks for the other suggestions guys. I'm doing research on all of them, finding a lot of good stuff. It will be hard to decide but either way I'm sure I'll be happy with what I pick.


----------



## E_Unit79 (Nov 1, 2009)

I have a 75 as well and run a marineland magnum 350 canister (rated for 100gal) and a marineland emperor 400 power filter (rated for 90 gal). I like like this combo for my tank.


----------



## dlwn88 (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice, I actually like that idea. Splits it up a bit instead of having two canisters while still getting good filtration. I'll probably end up doing that if it's worked out for others.


----------



## dlwn88 (Feb 18, 2011)

I stopped by the LFs that has the huge selection of cichlids. They have a bunch of tiny electric blue's that look nice, but I'm thinking I should go for something less aggressive. They had a lot of Blue Acara's which I liked. How big do the Blue Acara get? I was told there are not as aggressive as a GT or a JD, but just semi-aggressive. Figured a pair of Blue Acara and a couple of Tetra's and Pleco and I'd be set.

Or if I decide I don't want a pair I'd get a Blue Acara and a Firemouth, or Gold Severum, would this work?


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

They exaggerate the flow levels of the filters -- of course!!!

Can you eke by with what you have? Sure . . . But when you have a second canister, then if one starts running slow or even quits altogether, you've got a second, seeded canister in the tank to prevent disaster. You can also open and clean them at different times to eliminate any possibility of a spike, and you've got good, reliable oxygenation. (I'd particularly double up with a Marineland C-series IME.)

Even a much smaller, second filter, a fluval 304, for example, buys you a margin of safety for less than $200 . . .


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

IMO I would go with a pair instead of just doing singletons. Breeding and parental care is what makes cichlids fun.

About your filter situation, if you do not care about cosmetics then just buy yourself a HOB filter and call it finished.


----------



## dlwn88 (Feb 18, 2011)

Now I've heard on here that jack dempsey's are more skiddish then green terrors. Is it so bad that it takes away from the enjoyment of having them, like everything you walk in the room they hide kind of thing? My LFS has a bunch of little electric blue JD's for a good price and I'm wondering if getting a pair would be a good idea. Could i house them with silver dollars? what other fish would go well with them?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## remi (Apr 16, 2007)

My JD's arent skiddish at all, they come to the glass whenever I am Near.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Nicaraguense would work well.

...Bill


----------



## sirnewb (Dec 3, 2010)

So to the op, the gt is what got me into the hobby and before knowing anything I set up a 40 breeder and bought what I thought to be a gt but it was in fact a jd. I was highly disappointed and first, and immediately went a bought a gt as well. They were the same size when I got them about 4 months ago and my jd absolutely dwarfs my gt. The gt is a slow slow grower. 
My fish are now in a 55 gallon with 6 giant danios, and I love the setup personally. My jack is my favorite in my tank now and he is very much active and not shy at all.
In the end it is your choice and I think you'll be happy which ever route you go.


----------



## dlwn88 (Feb 18, 2011)

Not to keep asking but I've been looking more into semi-aggressive, such as Blue Acara's. If I had one/two Blue Acara, a Severum, and a Firemouth, would the Firemouth be compatible? I know they are generally more aggressive. Would it help to add some dither live silver dollars? Can i pull off this setup without any major issues. I'm sure there will be some fighting but im hoping its nothing huge


----------



## dlwn88 (Feb 18, 2011)

(Sorry for the bump, I just want to make sure the combination I'd like isn't some disaster waiting to happen)

Can you mix a Blue Acara, a Green Severum, and a Firemouth in the same tank without any issues? Would a common pleco be fine or is it best to get a bristlenose? And what are some good dithers besides silver dollars?

Thanks a lot guys,
Dave


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

I think you would be fine with this combo. I have not kept Blue Acara but have heard they are pretty mild tempered for a cichlid. I would keep Bristlenose rather than the common pleco (which get very large). For dithers maybe Tiger or Black Ruby Barbs.


----------



## dlwn88 (Feb 18, 2011)

Great. Thanks jeaninel


----------

